# Warbirds visit Austin



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The Collings' Foundation traveling warbirds made a stop in Austin this weekend. Here's a few shots:

P51-C Mustang









P51-D Mustang









B-17 Flying Fortress









B-17 again









Pair of Mustangs


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't wait for the Wings Over Houston this year. These are top notch!
The restoration on those are amazing.

The B-17 will always be my favorite!


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Beautiful! Did you process these as HDR's?
The colors really pop!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

JPEG said:


> Beautiful! Did you process these as HDR's?
> The colors really pop!


Yes they do. I was wondering the same thing. It would explain why the guy in picture #4 on the small step ladder has an orange leg.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

They are all 3 exposures blended and tonemapped with Dynamic photo HDR.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice !!!! Love them old planes.


----------

